
Facebook Meets Skepticism in Bid to Expand Internet in India - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/26/technology/facebook-meets-skepticism-in-bid-to-expand-internet-in-india.html?ref=business
======
mtgx
I see even the NYT incorrectly calls Facebook's offering "Internet". I wonder
if it believed the same if Internet.org offered a choice of 50 free-access
sites where the NYT wasn't included.

